# Removal of a sebaceous cyst



## mmagness (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone know what code I would use to bill for the removal of a sebaceous cyst (including the sac)?  I was originally looking at the 10040 but I'm not sure that really is the most descriptive for what was actually done.  In researching it looks like other people are using the 11400 series of codes...  Can someone assist me with this.  All help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Molly


----------



## bedwards (Oct 26, 2010)

Bill an excision code based on the lesion size in the documentation.  Documentation would also need to indicate the cyst was excised and not incised to drain.


----------

